
Corruption Is Still a Problem Ten Months After India's Cash Ban - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-27/ten-months-after-india-s-cash-ban-corruption-remains-endemic?cmpId=flipboard
======
quuquuquu
Wow, I honestly didn't know that corruption was the intended target of the
cash ban. I thought it was just another attempt at "look at how modern we
are".

I didn't know corruption ran that deeply in India, and that buying foreign
trips for a client is the new equivalent of a golf game + dinner.

We truly do not live in a meritocracy, and human nature will find a new outlet
for greed and trickery as we clamp down on corruption... :(

